# Trophy Hunting should be outlawed



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2018)

It is time that Trophy Hunting was outlawed, beautiful and precious creatures were not put on this earth to be slaughtered for Trophies, tigers, elephants, lions, cougars etc.

The below video features three beautiful and very precious baby cougars who were taken to an animal medical centre after their mother was killed by a Trophy Hunter. I have no problem with hunting in general, I support hunting and hunters rights, I myself hunt but not to kill, anyone who Trophy Hunts should be treated like a social leper, Trophy Hunting should be outlawed World Wide.

There is no reason to Trophy Hunt, it's not like it's hunting for food, it's just sadistic that some want to kill beautiful and precious creatures so they can have the head put on the wall or whatever.

These baby cougars are so adorable and gorgeous, they also have beautiful eyes and are very loving with the women who are caring for them.


----------



## Jessica123 (May 25, 2018)

I agree!

We must outlaw it before everyone of these animals are wiped off this planet. Humanity must do it.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 25, 2018)

If you won't eat it don't kill it.....


----------



## pismoe (May 25, 2018)

NICEST Polar Bear i ever saw was in a Bank in Santa Monica Kalifornia about 30 years ago while on a trip .   I t was mounted in a standing position with upper limbs above its head and mouth and teeth snarling .   Excellent Taxidermy .    I used to tell my widdle girl that i was going to feed her to that Polar Bear if she didn't eat all her peas .


----------



## cnm (May 25, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> If you won't eat it don't kill it.....


You use insect spray?


----------



## pismoe (May 25, 2018)

here is what happens to an Elephant that has been kilt [killed] by a Trophy Hunter .   ---  See What Happens to an Elephant After Elephant Hunting  ---


----------



## MrShangles (May 25, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and why would you guys want to starve African villagers and deprive some third world 'african' government from getting the money paid by rich hunter buying Trophy animals that have been judged to be ready to be culled ??



That may be the case in Africa, but when money is involved you gotta wonder.
And trophy hunters in other ares like deer, black bear, and others, there’s no judging the ones to cull, folks shoot the best specimens they see, and it’s usually the ones with the they should leave and take the weak ones. But


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2018)

Does that include trophy wives?


----------



## pismoe (May 25, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and why would you guys want to starve African villagers and deprive some third world 'african' government from getting the money paid by rich hunter buying Trophy animals that have been judged to be ready to be culled ??
> ...


--------------------------------   well in the USA deer is mostly hunted for MEAT .   I n that case the biggest rack means the biggest deer so hey , nice amount of meat on that big deer with the big rack .  [imo]  MRShangles .


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 25, 2018)

I disagree. Big game hunting is a big contributor to the preservation of many endangered species. Especially in places like Africa where incredibly corrupt and inept governments have a hard time controlling poaching without outside sources of revenue.


----------



## pismoe (May 25, 2018)

what does it cost to go trophy hunting in 'africa' .   ---    Hunters happy to pay big cost for big game  ---


----------



## Andylusion (May 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> It is time that Trophy Hunting was outlawed, beautiful and precious creatures were not put on this earth to be slaughtered for Trophies, tigers, elephants, lions, cougars etc.
> 
> The below video features three beautiful and very precious baby cougars who were taken to an animal medical centre after their mother was killed by a Trophy Hunter. I have no problem with hunting in general, I support hunting and hunters rights, I myself hunt but not to kill, anyone who Trophy Hunts should be treated like a social leper, Trophy Hunting should be outlawed World Wide.
> 
> ...



You have the right to be wrong.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2018)

Trophy hunting is perfectly acceptable in certain circumstances.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 25, 2018)

It’s incredible how savage human beings can be


----------



## rightwinger (May 25, 2018)

The practice of killing just for a trophy on your wall is sick


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It’s incredible how savage human beings can be



   Culling is a necessary act to keep down the population of certain animals.
     Just like the white tail deer limit is five a year in Junction Texas vs. two in other counties.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 25, 2018)

When the animals can shoot back....THEN it'll be a sport.


----------



## Death Angel (May 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> It is time that Trophy Hunting was outlawed, beautiful and precious creatures were not put on this earth to be slaughtered for Trophies, tigers, elephants, lions, cougars etc.
> 
> The below video features three beautiful and very precious baby cougars who were taken to an animal medical centre after their mother was killed by a Trophy Hunter. I have no problem with hunting in general, I support hunting and hunters rights, I myself hunt but not to kill, anyone who Trophy Hunts should be treated like a social leper, Trophy Hunting should be outlawed World Wide.
> 
> ...


There is something wrong with a human being who grins ear to ear over slaughtering one of God's creatures.


----------



## Death Angel (May 25, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > It’s incredible how savage human beings can be
> ...


Culling of the human race or certain violent races would be considered barbaric. Not seeing the difference.


----------



## ozro (May 25, 2018)

I live adjacent to the Navajo Nation, who derive a big chunk of money selling tags to rich folks to hunt "trophy" animals. For example, 3 years ago in the NN district closest to me, a hunter paid big bucks to kill a 234 pound mountain lion. I went to Window Rock to see it, it was impressive. (I am happy it is no longer roaming around my livestock)
The Navajo Nation Outdoor recreation dept employs a lot of natives, who probably would not have jobs if they outlawed trophy hunting.

So, what about "Lo, the poor indian?"


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 25, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Culling is a necessary act to keep down the population of certain animals.



Humans are animals too.   So I can agree.

Overpopulation of animals is not endangering the planet....it's the humans that are doing that.


----------



## skye (May 25, 2018)

it goes without saying that trophy hunting should be outlawed.

and that's all I will say.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



  I'd love to do some culling....unfortunately it's illegal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Culling is a necessary act to keep down the population of certain animals.
> ...



  You've failed to understand why animals are culled.


----------



## Kat (May 25, 2018)

*Please remember this is in the Lounge, and no politics.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2018)

skye said:


> it goes without saying that trophy hunting should be outlawed.
> 
> and that's all I will say.



  Not at all Skye....
Sometimes the largest buck or lion needs to be culled due to it's poor health as it ages.
   There's no reason to let it suffer when it can be taken and the money for the hunt can be turned towards conservation.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 25, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Overpopulation of animals is not endangering the planet....




It may not be endangering the planet... But if you do any research you will find that overpopulation contributes to disease, inbreeding and loss of feed habitats... Without natural predators some species reproduce so quickly and in such numbers that culling is the only answer... Governmental Agencies enforce laws that eliminate some of the problems I have mentioned... I think you would be surprised at the number of Private Organazations dedicated to saving animals...


----------



## cnm (May 26, 2018)

pismoe said:


> well in the USA deer is mostly hunted for MEAT . I n that case the biggest rack means the biggest deer so hey , nice amount of meat on that big deer with the big rack . [imo] MRShangles .


Can't imagine you've hunted much, who'd take a tough old bull over a sweet eating yearling.


----------



## cnm (May 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The practice of killing just for a trophy on your wall is sick


I've worked in an abattoir. Meat is not necessary, protein can be obtained other ways.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 26, 2018)

cnm said:


> Can't imagine you've hunted much, who'd take a tough old bull over a sweet eating yearling.



Can't imagine you have Deer Hunted at all.. First of all male Deer over two years are known as Bucks, not tough old bulls... After the first year young male Deer are called Button Bucks... Yearlings are self explanatory...


----------



## pismoe (May 26, 2018)

cnm said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The practice of killing just for a trophy on your wall is sick
> ...


-------------------------------------------------   personal choice in a free country CNM .


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2018)

pismoe said:


> NICEST Polar Bear i ever saw was in a Bank in Santa Monica Kalifornia about 30 years ago while on a trip .   I t was mounted in a standing position with upper limbs above its head and mouth and teeth snarling .   Excellent Taxidermy .    I used to tell my widdle girl that i was going to feed her to that Polar Bear if she didn't eat all her peas .



I hated peas too.     My mom used to tell me to eat them faster-----or they will have babies


----------



## pismoe (May 27, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > NICEST Polar Bear i ever saw was in a Bank in Santa Monica Kalifornia about 30 years ago while on a trip .   I t was mounted in a standing position with upper limbs above its head and mouth and teeth snarling .   Excellent Taxidermy .    I used to tell my widdle girl that i was going to feed her to that Polar Bear if she didn't eat all her peas .
> ...


-----------------------------------   Thats pretty cute Rosie !!


----------

